# Kyosho mini inferno parts



## theiss2200 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a kyosho Half 8 mini inferno, electric. I was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere to get some hop-ups for it. I need to get new differentials and a trany. I put a brushless/lipo system in it and it will shred them if I keep using them. Any ideas?
Thanks
Theiss


----------

